# Is it just me............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......or do things on here look different now? :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought I was feeling a little boxed in


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a drinker, but I kind of felt like I had too much too drink and then headed home and stumbled into the wrong house. :smt102


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Stand with your feet together hold your arms out to your side and touch your nose. Now walk heel to toe in a straight line


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Stand with your feet together hold your arms out to your side and touch your nose. Now walk heel to toe in a straight line


Then pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time. If you can do it; you're drunk!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I like it better with the sepeartion lines between posts..... Easier to check them..........


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ......or do things on here look different now? :watching:


It's just you! LOL


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I hope we're not talking about change.... hope+change... AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

CW said:


> I hope we're not talking about change.... hope+change... AHHHHHHHHHH!


hahahaha


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> I like it better with the sepeartion lines between posts..... Easier to check them..........


Yes, I have to agree with you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What separation lines? Get over it , lol. Tease.
Just bought the Galaxy s6 active. 
First couple minutes, hours, days is always frustrating.
Then it all comes together .
I'm running out of passwords. Writing them down ,lol. Wtf. 
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> What separation lines? Get over it , lol. Tease.
> Just bought the Galaxy s6 active.
> First couple minutes, hours, days is always frustrating.
> Then it all comes together .
> ...


I refuse to buy a smartphone.

When you do, you lose you man card. I worked too hard and long to get one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

C'mon Paratrooper, they are awesome. I no longer use a computer or laptop due to my smartphone. I can do everything on my phone... like post in here and post pics with ease. 

Has nothing to do with being "manly", lol.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon Paratrooper, they are awesome. I no longer use a computer or laptop due to my smartphone. I can do everything on my phone... like post in here and post pics with ease.


and don't forget international butt dialing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon Paratrooper, they are awesome. I no longer use a computer or laptop due to my smartphone. I can do everything on my phone... like post in here and post pics with ease.
> 
> Has nothing to do with being "manly", lol.


I've seen enough of those that use them, walking around with their nose buried in the screen, oblivious to others around them or what is going on. Some of the rudest people I've seen, are those with their smartphones clenched firmly in their hands, conducting conversations in public, and being a nuisance in general.

There needs to be a law. Before you are allowed to buy / possess any kind of electronic device that lets you communicate with others while in public, you must complete a 40 hr. course in general courtesy and common sense. This course would be followed by a 1000 question test. You miss more than 5 questions and no device for you.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks the same as before to me. Maybe a little less cluttered.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon Paratrooper, they are awesome. I no longer use a computer or laptop due to my smartphone. I can do everything on my phone... like post in here and post pics with ease.
> 
> Has nothing to do with being "manly", lol.


He's taken refuge, burying himself in a hole.,lol,
I would give up a handgun before my smart phone


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I refuse to buy a smartphone.
> 
> When you do, you lose you man card. I worked too hard and long to get one.


Keep asking your wife how to do this or that, you're retired, did you retire your brain also? .lol
:smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got the smartest phone on the planet, it rings I flip it open answer it then when done flip it closed and put it away.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I got the smartest phone on the planet, it rings I flip it open answer it then when done flip it closed and put it away.


Now this is what I'm talking about..............:smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Keep asking your wife how to do this or that, you're retired, did you retire your brain also? .lol
> :smt033


From what I've seen, all these smartphone are making people look and act dumb.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> From what I've seen, all these smartphone are making people look and act dumb.


It's a learning process, frustrating like the computer your using now , after it becomes second nature.

While the wife is shopping, and you're sitting n waiting, it's a great piece to have, lol.
you live once, have fun 
:smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I got the smartest phone on the planet, it rings I flip it open answer it then when done flip it closed and put it away.


Wife and I have this kind too. And we had the carrier block texting. can't get or send texts thru our phones. We can only talk to people, which many are forgetting how to do.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

For Paratrooper:

A Wyoming cowboy was herding his herd in a remote pasture when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced out of a dust cloud towards him. The driver, a young man in a Brioni suit, Gucci shoes, Ray Ban sunglasses and YSL tie, leans out the window and asks the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you give me a calf?"

The cowboy looks at the man, obviously a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, Why not?"

The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell notebook computer, connects it to his AT&T cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite navigation system to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo.

The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany.

Within seconds, he receives an email on his Palm Pilot that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses a MS-SQL database through an ODBC connected Excel spreadsheet with email on his Blackberry and, after a few minutes, receives a response.

Soon he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet printer and finally turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1586 cows and calves."

"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says the cowboy. He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on amused as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car.

Then the cowboy says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"

The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?"

"You're a consultant for the GOVERNMENT." says the cowboy.

"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess that?"

"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you. You want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You tried to show me how much smarter than me you are; and you don't know didley about cows...

Now give me back my dog."


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Technology is a double edged knife one side is helpful, but the other side makes people lazy and unable to function without it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Technology is a double edged knife one side is helpful, but the other side makes people lazy and unable to function without it.


he said using a computer. :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> he said using a computer. :anim_lol:


I still write letters, use maps, do math in my head, computers are just tools/toy if I don't have it no big dael.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Technology is a double edged knife one side is helpful, but the other side makes people lazy and unable to function without it.


Many don't have a need for a smart phone,,you'll know if you have a need . I do,,,I like my tablets, phones with Internet access. 
If I didn't need it, wouldn't buy it,maybe?? lol
Just don't get caught with your pants down
Buying a good book to read will not take its place,lol. Why??
Computer knowledge is good +1


----------

